# Nat, I have an article ready!



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Where should I send it for the NAZI proof read.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Bob,
Is something you wrote? Or is it something you clipped out of "This Old House"?:w00t: :laughing: :jester:


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

jmic said:


> Bob,
> Is something you wrote? Or is it something you clipped out of "This Old House"?:w00t: :laughing: :jester:


LMAO :laughing: :notworthy :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

You'll know when you read it.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Give us a hint Bob! :clap: :clap: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Is it a story about all your Ex's?? :w00t: Tell us, tell us!:jester: :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm afraid to look. LOL


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

This ought to be real good. :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> This ought to be real good. :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:



Carry on BOY


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Just PM it to me... I can't wait to see it!

I've closed down the official submissions area until I can figure out some writing standards. 

Thanks!


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, Glass! I can hardly wait to read your article. I'm very impressed!:thumbsup: 

Topic?????:whistling 

Perhaps something Danielle Steele would turn into a mini-series?:jester: 

Smutty novel?:jester: :whistling 

Give us a teenie weenie hint, ok?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Nat, if your going to have standards......Bob may be in trouble.

I'm still waiting in anticipation. Drool.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Alright, I'm in.....I gotta see this thing too. An article from the man who frequently makes me go :laughing: :w00t: and blow beverages through my nose. I can't wait, lol! :laughing:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm just scared he'll actually have beer squirting out my nose (he's come so close many times)!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

It will probably be one of the best articles we ever get.

That's what I'm looking for anyways... real world people writing articles in plain English,


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Nathan said:


> That's what I'm looking for anyways... real world people writing articles in plain English,


Plain english??? have you read some of his posts... maybe plain bad english.:laughing:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> That's what I'm looking for anyways... real world people writing articles in plain English,


Well, I guess that leaves Tom out!:jester:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Patty said:


> Well, I guess that leaves Tom out!:jester:


No problem, Patty, - - I 'like' the abuse, - - in fact, - - YA WANNA MAKE WAR?? :whistling :laughing: :shutup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Oop, - - there we go 'hi-jackin' again!! :shutup:

Just kiddin', there, Patty!! :whistling


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

*It wouldn't take on the PM Nat*

*The space between money and manpower, in modern construction.*

While we sit at influx of unskilled labor from job loss, coming of age and the ever so popular job site floater, we in the business have to daily redefine our positions from teacher and mentor to negotiator, all along while protecting the investments we engage in securing services. The situation has turned into an Ali Holmes fight, with the contractor on life long rope a dope.

The gap growing between paying a man what he’s truly worth and what he believes he’s worth begins to present unseen obstacles in the way of a successful contractor. If the contractor operates in a completive market, and even slightly overpays for provided services, his markup and/or profit can quickly be destroyed, leaving the contractor in no position to absorb the standard, occasional, job to job mishap. Thus driving the contractor to charge more and pushing him outside of his target market.

This dilemma can quickly kill the small contractor, leaving our business in a constant fluctuation between feast and famine. In other words, one good one to the chin puts the little guy out. Even with the growing corporate consumption rate, the millions of little guys are the grass roots of our current economy as well as the closing window to the American dream. 

Then here comes the Union, ah yes, the big U. From a position of a small business owner as well as an ex-Union carpenter I believe the brotherhood to be a valuable tool, in some cases. The original founding of the unions gave the American people a standard of living they deserved. However, when it evolved to its present state of self righteous disregard to the little Joe it leaves itself in the same position as the greedy imperialistic pigs we love much.

And then on the other side of the see saw, we’ve got are migrant workers. Bullet proof google heads that send most their money home where they get more than a buck on 50 cents. It takes a big chunk out of our market if a fellow can provide services at half pay. Although I do have to admit most of them I’ve seen work make a rock look like a crybaby. I say we all pitch in and buy Mexico.

Last but by far not the least here comes our kids. Riding the center of that see saw, sliding between good pay and the best they can get. A few, and just a few, seem to be wood smart from the get go, however most of them we have a tuff time just getting them to strap their pants up.

Solution? Well friends, I don’t have an easy fix for this broken truck, and I’m just about out of stupid metaphors. However, if I was going to get to wrenching on it I’d probably start around the following:
I’d begin a High School level employment program focusing on the issues involving specific training for small business attitudes. A sort of ‘let’s win one for the team’ program.
I’d organize an expectable pay rate program for the Unions, based on acquired knowledge instead of time in. This would open the door for small contractors to utilize Unions and still compete in the residential market.
I think we might be on the right track as far as the migrant work visas. I’d just see to it they got enforced and I wouldn’t let them cross the border with anything but pocket change.
I’d place myself as President of these United States. Simply because I’d love to see the look on their faces as I reformed our land into the world’s biggest circus. I would also let GW keep his under title as head clown.
So I guess that about sizes up my acquired twisted view. However it’s not all bad, in my wake is many installers, carpenters, handy men and services techs, that all started out with me as whatever have you short of that. But don’t be deceived, that wake was kicked out buy a one armed row boater in septic tank of life. Circles keep it moving baby...circles

Well Nat asked for articles, far be it for me not to oblige. I just wonder if I bent to far into the controversial realm for Nat to post it. You have to hand it to me though, it is original.

Thanks
Glass:w00t:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Bob, I read that somewhere before.... Oh wait no that was a pipe dream.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

And what was in that pipe???:laughing:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Did somebody say crack?:laughing:

Pack what ya want into that mountain bound train, aint no pipe gona save me, I'm too far gone.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

*Way To Go, Bob!*

Bob gets an "A" from me.:thumbsup: 

I read your article twice, Bob. What I liked most is that you actually bothered to take the time and sit down and write your own perspective
on the situation. That's what articles are all about; one's perspective.

Thanks for sharing that with us.:notworthy


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow Well Said. Especially The Training. Why Prepare All The Workforce For A Middle Managment Job They'll Eventually Lose At The Worst Possible Time! Oh Where Do I Send My Donation To The Presidental Run Your Planning?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

You can send your campagn contributions to the Anheuser Busch Brewing Company, St Louis Mo.:whistling

Be sure to write C/O The Glass Bob Fund......I'm the one that pays the lights in that joint.:laughing:

Bob


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> You can send your campagn contributions to the Anheuser Busch Brewing Company, St Louis Mo.:whistling
> 
> Be sure to write C/O The Glass Bob Fund......I'm the one that pays the lights in that joint.:laughing:
> 
> Bob



Belly up to bar Bob here's a free one:

View attachment 1864


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Good article, you made your points and good on ya!! Glad you threw in the Bob comments I love to read as well!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Bob for Prez, no cigar for Hillary. Nice slogan. Look deeper.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Bob for Prez, no cigar for Hillary. Nice slogan. Look deeper.



LMAO!:laughing:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Lol....mind bendiing:laughing:

Nat hasn't told me if the article is exceptable yet......Nat?

Bob


----------

